# 2.6: CD und DVD Brenner mounted nicht (mit/ohne SCSI)

## zenok

Das Installieren war ja fürchterlich leicht und sehr gut gemacht - ich denke bei mir bringt das kompilieren auch ein wenig, aber als ich an die einfachen Sachen gehe da scheitere ich gnadenlos  :Wink: 

(Kernel 2.6)

Ich habe erstmal einfach eine CD neulich rein (mount /dev/hdc /dvdwriter - klappt auf jedem bisherigen System von mir) und Gentoo sagt:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hdc: Input/output error
> 
> mount: /dev/hdc: can't read superblock

 

oder jenachdem wie mein fstab Eintrag gerade aus sah was mit cannot read filesystem, bad superblock or to much filesystem mounted.

Dann bin ich schnell auf das Brenner Howto von Gentoo.org/.de gestoßen und habe die scsi-ide Emulation in den Kernel gebaut - nicht als Modul. 

Beim Start sagt er nun folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> Jan 14 21:49:12 linux /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 > p3
> 
> Jan 14 21:49:12 linux ide-scsi is deprecated for cd burning! Use ide-cd and give dev=/dev/hdX as device
> 
> Jan 14 21:49:12 linux scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices
> ...

 

Ich habe eigentlich alles nach dem Howto gemacht außer das ich bei /etc/modules.d die scsi Datei erstellen musste und bei /etc/modules.autoload keinen Eintrag gemacht habe da ich den Support in den Kernel gebaut habe.

Bitte bitte helft mir - ich will nicht ohne CDs und DVDs weiterleben  :Wink: 

EDIT:

dmesg loves you  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.6.1 (root@linux) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r3, propolice)) #4 Tue Jan 13 17:00:43 UTC 2004
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> 
>  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
> ...

 

----------

## Pietschy

Öhm und du bist dir sicher, das die CD die du eingelegt hast in Ordnung ist ? (keine AudioCd, keine leerer Rohling oder sowas ?)

Dein Brenner sollte ausserdem hervorragend im ATAPI Mode funktionieren.

Deine Probleme scheinen ehher beim auslesen der CD liegen und weniger, wie du deine Laufwerke betreibst (IDE oder SCSI).

Ronny

----------

## eCaf

Ich habe zwei Fragen zu dem Thema:

1. Warum tritt dieser Fehler bei Audio-CDs auf, darf man die nicht mounten?

2. Warum kann ich seitdem ich auf Kernel 2.6 umgestellt habe das CD-ROM-Laufwerk von außen öffnen, obwohl die CDs gemountet sind?

----------

## jay

 *eCaf wrote:*   

> Ich habe zwei Fragen zu dem Thema:
> 
> 1. Warum tritt dieser Fehler bei Audio-CDs auf, darf man die nicht mounten?
> 
> 2. Warum kann ich seitdem ich auf Kernel 2.6 umgestellt habe das CD-ROM-Laufwerk von außen öffnen, obwohl die CDs gemountet sind?

 

1. Weil Audio-CDs kein Dateisystem besitzen.

2. Im 2.6 Kernel ist Mandrakes Supermount Patch schon drin.

----------

## Birnenpfluecker

hast du im kernel die richtigen filesystems kompiliert (iso9660 und udf)? Hört sich fast danach an als wenn er die filesysteme nicht kennt. Und poste mal bitte deine /etc/fstab

----------

## toskala

poste bitte auch mal, was du im kernel eingebaut hast, an filesystem support.

und was sagt:

```

mount -t auto /dev/hdc /mountpoint

```

?

----------

